# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Tính toán lựa chọn Vitme và Động cơ

## Thien72

Em đang có 1 thiết kế sử dụng vitme và xy lanh thủy lực để kẹp phôi thanh ren. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
Ở động cơ 1 thì em đang chọn DC servo 3N.m và bước vit me 10mm với tải trọng ước tính khoảng 100kg ( tính cả khối lượng tải và khối lượng khung của vitme 2)
Ở động cơ 2 thì em chọn DC servo 1N.m và bước vitme 5mm với tải trọng ước tính khoảng 35kg.
Có bác nào cao nhân tư vấn hộ em vậy có ổn chưa ạ, nên xài spindle bao nhiêu ạ.Do em lần đầu nghiên cứu về bộ vitme này ạ.
Bộ khung em xaì sắt V 100x100 dày 10 ly. Do yêu cầu ban đầu sợ xài nhôm định hình sẽ yếu ạ.

----------


## Fusionvie

Không hiểu bác hỏi cái gì để mà tư véo. Bác cần đọc thêm về các khái niệm trước khi hỏi (ví dụ: Spindle dùng để làm gì...)

Chọn motor và bước vít thì phải căn cứ nhiều yếu tố chứ khổ phải mỗi tải trọng (Ví dụ: Độ dài vít, đường kính vít, gia tốc max cần bao nhiêu....)

Bộ khung thiết kế trong phần mềm 3D thường có các module tính ứng suất, tính sơ bộ ở đó (đặt lực đầu vào, điểm đặt lực, điểm gối cố định... xem có đảm bảo không rồi lên đây hỏi tiếp)

----------


## CKD

Bạn dùng máy để gia công cái gì, mà dùng V100x10?
Nếu sợ yếu thì mìn thấy ngay từ thiết kế là nó yếu rồi.

----------


## Thien72

> Không hiểu bác hỏi cái gì để mà tư véo. Bác cần đọc thêm về các khái niệm trước khi hỏi (ví dụ: Spindle dùng để làm gì...)
> 
> Chọn motor và bước vít thì phải căn cứ nhiều yếu tố chứ khổ phải mỗi tải trọng (Ví dụ: Độ dài vít, đường kính vít, gia tốc max cần bao nhiêu....)
> 
> Bộ khung thiết kế trong phần mềm 3D thường có các module tính ứng suất, tính sơ bộ ở đó (đặt lực đầu vào, điểm đặt lực, điểm gối cố định... xem có đảm bảo không rồi lên đây hỏi tiếp)


  Em tìm trên mạng thấy cũng dựa vào đó và chọn được động cơ như vậy. nhưng do em thấy mọi ng hầu như xài nhôm định hình còn em xài sắt V (do sếp em không  muốn xài nhôm ạ  :Frown:  ).
Bác có thể chỉ em ứng dụng đó trong  AutoCad được k ạ.

----------


## Thien72

> Bạn dùng máy để gia công cái gì, mà dùng V100x10?
> Nếu sợ yếu thì mìn thấy ngay từ thiết kế là nó yếu rồi.


 mình thiết kế máy gia cưa thanh ren á bạn. Mình dùng sắt V là bộ khung á bạn.
bạn thiết kế của mình yếu chỗ nào v bạn. bạn có thể tư vấn hộ mình kỹ hơn tí được không

----------


## CKD

Bạn dùng cơ cấu này chỉ để kéo thanh ren cho đúng chiều dài thôi à?
Vậy thì kết cấu không vấn đề, mình tưởng phay  :Big Grin: 

Thật ra thì mấy ty tròn trông có vẻ cứng nhưng không cứng lắm đâu. Nên nếu có tác dụng lực ngang thì không Ok. Nhu cầu của bạn chỉ là dẫn hướng thì không ảnh hưởng gì.
Về vit me thì, mình nghĩ đơn giản nhất là cứ dùng vit bước nhỏ, trừ khi có yêu cầu thật đặc biệt. Vì nếu dùng công thức để tính thì cũng tương đối thôi.
Những tham số ảnh hưởng chính là: khối lượng, vận tốc, gia tốc.

----------

Thien72

----------


## Thien72

> Bạn dùng cơ cấu này chỉ để kéo thanh ren cho đúng chiều dài thôi à?
> Vậy thì kết cấu không vấn đề, mình tưởng phay 
> 
> Thật ra thì mấy ty tròn trông có vẻ cứng nhưng không cứng lắm đâu. Nên nếu có tác dụng lực ngang thì không Ok. Nhu cầu của bạn chỉ là dẫn hướng thì không ảnh hưởng gì.
> Về vit me thì, mình nghĩ đơn giản nhất là cứ dùng vit bước nhỏ, trừ khi có yêu cầu thật đặc biệt. Vì nếu dùng công thức để tính thì cũng tương đối thôi.
> Những tham số ảnh hưởng chính là: khối lượng, vận tốc, gia tốc.


Vitme mình sử dụng để cho đúng chiều dài thôi ạ. Mình lựa chọn 2 loại động cơ trên theo bạn có phù hợp chưa ạ.

----------


## Thien72

mẫu 2 động cơ em chọn đây ạ.

----------

